# Hopper And Swap Function



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can still do a swap function, using buffers for 2 shows (pausing one show, then swapping to another one) like you can do today on dual-tuner receivers operating in single-tuner mode?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I just tried it and it works fine. Actually it works better than my 722 did. I would always manage to lose one buffer somehow. But Hopper swap was pretty bullet-proof.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I just tried it and it works fine. Actually it works better than my 722 did. I would always manage to lose one buffer somehow. But Hopper swap was pretty bullet-proof.


This too is good to know. The more I learn about this DVR the more excited I am about my install next week (could have had it done next day but with the rain we are recieving here in Northern CALIF I wanted to wait untill things dried up a bit).


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

Another cool Hopper feature is channel recall. Press the recall button and channel logos of your previously 4 watched channels are displayed. You can then click any of them to go to that channel.

Also, when you do PIP, it remembers your last PIP setting, so if you have set up side-by-side viewing it'll do that when you PIP. 722 you used to have to cylcle through the other PIP settings to get side-by-side.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Todd Nicholson said:


> Also, when you do PIP, it remembers your last PIP setting, so if you have set up side-by-side viewing it'll do that when you PIP. 722 you used to have to cylcle through the other PIP settings to get side-by-side.


Slightly off topic comment here but on the 722 all you needed to do was hit the position button and that would togle the side by side pip on or off.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

With the Hopper on PIP, a second press puts a menu bar at the bottom of the screen which you can scroll through to swap, resize, move or close PIP.

Note that Joeys can NOT do PIP (my main reason for getting two Hoppers).


----------

